# Lakers discussing Pau for Bynum+filler (MERGED)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...and then immediately waive Bynum

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...d-cavaliers-talk-pau-gasol-andrew-bynum-trade



Sign me up


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



DaRizzle said:


> ...and then immediately waive Bynum
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...d-cavaliers-talk-pau-gasol-andrew-bynum-trade
> 
> ...


I love it. When people make fun of your initial Bynum to LA idea its "I was being sarcastic, obviously...."

Now a day later you're 100% on board with it again. 


Quality posts from a quality poster.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*

This could be Interesting...depending on what else the Cavs include to sweeten the pot.

*http://network.yardbarker.com/nba/article_external/report_lakers_cavs_have_discussions_about_gasol_for_bynum_trade/15427831?linksrc=story_team_los_angeles_lakers_auto_module_head_15427831*


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*

lol...we both just posted the same thread at the same time!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



R-Star said:


> I love it. When people make fun of your initial Bynum to LA idea its "I was being sarcastic, obviously...."
> 
> Now a day later you're 100% on board with it again.
> 
> ...


Dude I dont give a rats ass about what you think. Secondly, if you used half your brain you would realize this is a completely different scenario.

The previous sarcastic thread was to trade a 2nd rounder to USE Bynum

This thread is about trading and waiving him immediately for cap relief.

Either you have no reading comprehension or a troll or both

Try to keep up eh Canadian


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*

Unless that sweetener is Waiters, I don't know why LA would do this. 

Bynum is a malcontent who is a huge step down from Gasol, and LA would be better off just taking Pau's cap space this offseason towards its rebuild.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



DaRizzle said:


> Dude I dont give a rats ass about what you think. Secondly, if you used half your brain you would realize this is a completely different scenario.
> 
> The previous sarcastic thread was to trade a 2nd rounder to USE Bynum
> 
> ...


Trading him for cap relief...... that you'll get if you just kept Gasol anyways?

Way smarter to trade for Bynum and then buy him out for like 6 mil or whatever it is though right?


:laugh: Trying to drop knowledge huh? If you had any common sense towards basketball that night help.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*



R-Star said:


> Unless that sweetener is Waiters, I don't know why LA would do this.
> 
> Bynum is a malcontent who is a huge step down from Gasol, and LA would be better off just taking Pau's cap space this offseason towards its rebuild.


They would waive Bynum and keep the change.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



R-Star said:


> Trading him for cap relief...... that you'll get if you just kept Gasol anyways?
> 
> Way smarter to trade for Bynum and then buy him out for like 6 mil or whatever it is though right?
> 
> ...


This trade if they drop Bynum immediately will save them around 20 million. Source : ESPN


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*

What's the point? Gasol is coming off the books and you don't have to spend money waiving him?

You do a deal like that if you're sending back an Amare or Joe Johnson. Not an expiring contract. It makes no sense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



LeGoat06 said:


> This trade if they drop Bynum immediately will save them around 20 million. Source : ESPN


The Lakers are going to penny pinch about the luxury tax and lose out in a trade?

I don't see it. This isn't the Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*

The point is to avoid the Luxury Tax, not just have an expiring. Any picks or prospects the Cavs send is a bonus. Although if the Cavs are willing to trade picks they should go after someone like Hawes (and Turner) instead.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



R-Star said:


> The Lakers are going to penny pinch about the luxury tax and lose out in a trade?
> 
> I don't see it. This isn't the Milwaukee Bucks.


I'm no expert, Just posting what I read friend


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



LeGoat06 said:


> This trade if they drop Bynum immediately will save them around 20 million. Source : ESPN


Correct...But according to some white dude in Canada I dont know basketball


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*



R-Star said:


> What's the point? Gasol is coming off the books and you don't have to spend money waiving him?
> 
> You do a deal like that if you're sending back an Amare or Joe Johnson. Not an expiring contract. It makes no sense.


according to ESPN it will save them 20 million if they waive Bynum. It makes lots of sense


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*

Lakers have given away picks to dump players before (Sasha, Fish) so I wouldn't be shocked to see them dump Pau from a lotto team. 

It would be ironic to have the other owners paying the luxury tax money to the Lakers instead of mooching off them. Unintended consequence of the new CBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*

Since R-Star obviously didnt click the link:


> By trading Gasol in a package for Bynum and then waiving Bynum, the injury-ravaged Lakers could save more than $20 million in salary and luxury taxes, which could help them maintain financial flexibility heading into the next few summers. A Gasol-Bynum trade would have to include at least one other player to make the deal work under league rules, and perhaps other assets from Cleveland.


So Lakers would save money, maintain financial flexibility, AND maybe a draft pick and/or young low risk contract player. Somewhere else I head Earl Clark's name pop up but who knows.

Stick to hockey Canada boy


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*

I like R-Star though


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



DaRizzle said:


> Since R-Star obviously didnt click the link:
> 
> 
> So Lakers would save money, maintain financial flexibility, AND maybe a draft pick and/or young low risk contract player. Somewhere else I head Earl Clark's name pop up but who knows.
> ...


The Lakers aren't going to salary dump an expiring. It's the Lakers. They don't make small market trades like that. If Waiters or a good first and prospect is involved sure.

And "Canada boy" and "he's white!"

You have the insults of a 5th grader. Do better or quit posting, you ****ing mental deficient. I had to write that because calling you a retard would get me in trouble. Understand, you ****ing retard?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*



LeGoat06 said:


> according to ESPN it will save them 20 million if they waive Bynum. It makes lots of sense


Why?

They could trade Gasol for serious talent. LA isn't a team that's going to blatantly tank and cut costs.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*



R-Star said:


> Why?
> 
> They could trade Gasol for serious talent. LA isn't a team that's going to blatantly tank and cut costs.


If they do, I'll be one upset fan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*

Speaking of white people, Steve Blake would be the second most famous Canadian ever after Bryan Adams if Steve Blake were Canadian. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Trade Rumor: Pau for Bynum+filler*



Jamel Irief said:


> Speaking of white people, Steve Blake would be the second most famous Canadian ever after Bryan Adams if Steve Blake were Canadian.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ummm, Justin Bieber anyone? William Shatner!

****ing Wolverine from the X-Men bro.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*



Jamel Irief said:


> If they do, I'll be one upset fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They won't. A lot of sources outside of ESPN are quoting a Lakers "insider" as saying LA would never agree to that deal. 

If a guy like DaRizzle is out in front of this, its pretty clear its not going to happen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Cavs have discussions about Gasol for Bynum trade*



R-Star said:


> They won't. A lot of sources outside of ESPN are quoting a Lakers "insider" as saying LA would never agree to that deal.
> 
> If a guy like DaRizzle is out in front of this, its pretty clear its not going to happen.


Yeah, I mean I never believed it as I said in the NBA board, but at the same time I was scared.

Not necessarily because of the trade itself, but as a sign of the future of the new regime putting money over everything.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You don't re-sign Kobe to the deal they did, and then turn around and shed an asset like Pau for nothing. 

You understand that. I understand that. DaRizzle on the other hand was saying he wouldn't trade a 2nd round pick for Bynum yesterday (after he said he would originally), to now saying he'd trade Pau for him. 

You can get a nice piece for Pau. One of the New York teams is bound for a desperation move, then you have the many playoff contenders out there to make a pitch to. Cutting salary for half a season is bar none the worst return you could get for Pau outside of trading him for an albatross someones trying to get out from under.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Stop putting words in my mouth....Id correct you but IDGAF

You just constantly twist words and conveniently omit stuff that doesnt match your narrative


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's cool. I apparently said there was no way the lakers would pay Kobe more than 20 million, even though there's no record of me saying that... It happened because when I said this it really meant that (with some twisting).

Dwight to Chicago is imminent too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's cool. I apparently said there was no way the lakers would pay Kobe more than 20 million, even though there's no record of me saying that... It happened because when I said this it really meant that (with some twisting).
> 
> Dwight to Chicago is imminent too.


You did say that. And I corrected you from the archives. 

I then burnt the archives to the ground after you attempted to lie.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Stop putting words in my mouth....Id correct you but IDGAF
> 
> You just constantly twist words and conveniently omit stuff that doesnt match your narrative


Feel free to correct me, little guy. 


I call you little guy, or perhaps something like... skippy, because I have absolutely no respect for you or your opinion.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> because I have absolutely no respect for you or your opinion.




....oh no....what shall I ever do


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> ....oh no....what shall I ever do


Not elaborate on how I misquoted you I guess?

You made a thread saying how the Lakers should trade a 2nd for Bynum, I questioned that and all the sudden you said "Oh, I was clearly joking! You white asshole!"

You made a thread a day later discussing the Pau for Bynum deal, which I mentioned and you threw a little fit about me being Canadian. 

Again, please clarify what of this is not correct.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Not elaborate on how I misquoted you I guess?
> 
> You made a thread saying how the Lakers should trade a 2nd for Bynum, I questioned that and all the sudden you said "Oh, I was clearly joking! You white asshole!"
> 
> ...


let it go bro...you are/were wrong. Your sarcasm meter is broken and you didnt even bother reading the ESPN article, now when shown you are wrong about the financials around that deal you change the subject to straight shit talking....and since Im half "white" and pretty sure I didnt call you a white asshole. Just let it go man, your panties are way too much in a bunch over this.

....But if you wanna keep twisting what I said go for it. I really dont care.

I post an article from ESPN about the Lakers on a Lakers board and Im the bad guy....okay....whatever


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It has been explained why the financials don't make sense. They save money _this year_. They save nothing as soon as this seasons done since Pau is coming off the books anyways.

If you can't comprehend that, I don't know what to tell you.


Congrats on being half white. You thinking anyone cares is about as impressive as you running around trying to insult people because of their race, or what country they live in.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

blah blah blah blah blah...yawn....okay your turn now....you get the last word...Ready set go...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ArashMarkazi: RT @ESPNNBA Lakers, Cavs make progress on potential Gasol-Bynum swap (via @WindhorstESPN and @ramonashelburne): http://t.co/xG9joQAZM1


Yeah I'm guessing the Cavs got a look at what Pau did yesterday and came back to the table...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like the deal will be done, according to espnla710


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying its a done deal


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> They're saying its a done deal


Tweet deleted.



> Updating a previous item, ESPN LA 710 deleted their tweet about a Pau Gasol-Andrew Bynum deal being done.
> ESPN LA 710 appears to employ a gentleman named Rick Schwartz, who was responsible for the initial report and he has not backed off that report. Several big name reporters have chimed in saying the parties are still quite a bit apart, and it could be construed that the radio station's deleted tweet is a lack of confidence in his report, though since then Schwartz has been on Twitter with continued confidence. The bottom line is that the teams have reasons to be talking but Gasol's value isn't going to change too much in most scenarios. Jan 5 - 2:45 AM


http://www.rotoworld.com/recent/nba/766/pau-gasol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is crazy. I didnt hear about this last night. Now I see a story saying its a done deal on Lakers Nation on facebook. I click the link and the story is removed.

awkward....just like his non trade for cp3


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I was going to say only one more day when we don't have to put up with this crap anymore, but some new rumor will pop up. **** rumors anyways. Is there a reason we have to rush post something that may happen instead of just waiting for it to happen?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

https://twitter.com/Rick_Schwartz 

This guy is your ****ing source?

Really?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The ESPN LA 710 posted it on their twitter last night. Schwartz is apparently an intern or something. At this point, if it ain't Woj confirming, it didn't happen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How come this trade never happened DaRizzle?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Breaking!



> Rick Schwartz ‏@Rick_Schwartz 7h
> Very sad to hear Elijah "Will" Williams, our school X-ing guard, died of a stroke over the holidays. Lovable guy, cared for all kids.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Done deal. lol


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bulls deal Luol Deng to Cavs for Andrew Bynum, draft picks. Deal done and Pau stays...for now.

http://network.yardbarker.com/nba/article_external/breaking_cavs_acquire_luol_deng_in_trade_with_bulls/15480014?linksrc=story_home_module_head_15480014


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Couldn't Pau be moved to the Bulls now?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Couldn't Pau be moved to the Bulls now?


Why would the Bulls do that though if they're tanking? Unless Boozer is involved in the deal I don't see a reason. And LA isn't trading for Boozer.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Why would the Bulls do that though if they're tanking? Unless Boozer is involved in the deal I don't see a reason. And LA isn't trading for Boozer.


On no doubt adding Pau is not a tank-friendly move. I just don't see the Bulls missing the playoffs even now without Deng. Tanking is fruitless for them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> On no doubt adding Pau is not a tank-friendly move. I just don't see the Bulls missing the playoffs even now without Deng. Tanking is fruitless for them.


The Bulls have their own pick. Spending a year in the lottery could pay major dividends for them. Even if they don't wind up jumping up to the top three, there's going to be good players available 7-14, and they very well may have Charlotte's first as well to pick/combine in a trade.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The Bulls have their own pick. Spending a year in the lottery could pay major dividends for them. Even if they don't wind up jumping up to the top three, there's going to be good players available 7-14, and they very well may have Charlotte's first as well to pick/combine in a trade.


The Bulls will still make the playoffs with Hinrich/Butler/Dunleavy/Boozer/Noah in that weak East.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The Bulls will still make the playoffs with Hinrich/Butler/Dunleavy/Boozer/Noah in that weak East.


Noah is a wreck right now from what I've seen, and I wouldn't be surprised to see Boozer gone.

The Bulls are only one game up on Brooklyn, who is actively trying to make the playoffs while Chicago is trying to tank.


Keep in mind the Bulls just traded their leading scorer and easily best player and replaced him with nothing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> The Bulls will still make the playoffs with Hinrich/Butler/Dunleavy/Boozer/Noah in that weak East.


I expect they'll dump (or at least try to dump) Boozer for any expiring in the lead-up to the trade deadline. Keep an eye on Charlotte with Ben Gordon's deal here, as they need more offensive punch and have traditionally had a soft spot for Duke/UNC guys. Cleveland's going to make a push, and Brooklyn/NYK are at least going to try to make a push (the Nets are only a game out of eighth). Chicago can get into the lottery pretty easily, should they so desire.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The Bulls will still make the playoffs with Hinrich/Butler/Dunleavy/Boozer/Noah in that weak East.


You brought up the word fruitless a post or two ago. What is more fruitless, trading assets for Pau Gasol so you can make the playoffs and get absolutely stomped by Miami or Indiana, or to tank?


Its an easy choice the way I see it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Noah is a wreck right now from what I've seen, and I wouldn't be surprised to see Boozer gone.
> 
> The Bulls are only one game up on Brooklyn, who is actively trying to make the playoffs while Chicago is trying to tank.
> 
> ...


I don't know. I still doubt that Thibbs will let them lose.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You brought up the word fruitless a post or two ago. What is more fruitless, trading assets for Pau Gasol so you can make the playoffs and get absolutely stomped by Miami or Indiana, or to tank?
> 
> 
> Its an easy choice the way I see it.


You seemed to have focused on the single word "fruitless" instead of reading the whole post.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> You seemed to have focused on the single word "fruitless" instead of reading the whole post.


I read the whole post. Elaborate on what I'm missing here please.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I read the whole post. Elaborate on what I'm missing here please.


All I was saying is that I think the Bulls will still make the playoffs without Deng.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> All I was saying is that I think the Bulls will still make the playoffs without Deng.


How? They're at 14 and 18 right now. Brooklyn is surging and is at 13-21. They'll make the playoffs even if they have to make a desperation trade. Cleveland just traded (for the Bulls best player) and is clearly an improved team. I predict they will also move into the playoffs. 

Then there's the outside chance that New York actually figures shit out and they make a run as well. That's assuming Philly and Boston stay out of the discussion which is likely. 


I don't see Chicago making the playoffs after their front office publicly tanked by trading their best player for nothing in return that will help this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Chicago still just has too many competent veterans to finish less than 36-46 (which I think will be the record of the 8th seed in the East this season). They would have to play 22 - 28 ball from here on out. I think Thibbs can will them to at least that level.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

My prediction? Boozer is eventually traded, even if Chicago has to use some second-rounders to bribe someone into taking him. Noah winds up sitting games in March and April due to injuries that may or may not be real (he has a history of getting banged up, so it's entirely possible they're legit), and Hinrich/Dunleavy get banged up from overuse. The Gibson-Butler Bulls will play hard, and sport a surprisingly decent defense, but simply not have enough firepower to keep Chicago out of the lottery (exactly as the front office planned). Either that or Thibs submits a COY-worthy performance and somehow gets this club to the postseason with his GM actively conspiring against him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So how soon will we start hearing Pau's name in trade talks again? Deadline is coming up next month.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> So how soon will we start hearing Pau's name in trade talks again? Deadline is coming up next month.


Non stop. The Lakers should be doing exactly what the Bulls are doing right now.

The only reason I balked at Pau for Bynum straight up is because I think Pau is still extremely valuable in this league. Hell, people are talking about how big of a steal it would be to sign Bynum after hes waived, which shows how terrible the state of big men in the league is right now.

If the Lakers can get a lotto pick and/or young talent for Pau, in my opinion they have to take it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ben Gordon's contract, Cody Zeller, and Portland's 2014 first-rounder for Pau. Who says no?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Non stop. The Lakers should be doing exactly what the Bulls are doing right now.
> 
> The only reason I balked at Pau for Bynum straight up is because I think Pau is still extremely valuable in this league. Hell, people are talking about how big of a steal it would be to sign Bynum after hes waived, which shows how terrible the state of big men in the league is right now.
> 
> If the Lakers can get a lotto pick and/or young talent for Pau, in my opinion they have to take it.


Agreed, but the question is who's going to offer a lotto pick/young talent for an aging Pau (despite him still being valuable).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Ben Gordon's contract, Cody Zeller, and Portland's 2014 first-rounder for Pau. Who says no?


The Lakers would have to take that. If you're Charlotte, though... Pau and Big Al? That would be a super-weak defensive frontline. Interesting experiment, though. I guess.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Agreed, but the question is who's going to offer a lotto pick/young talent for an aging Pau (despite him still being valuable).


Hard to say. There's teams in the East just itching to make a desperation move. Problem is, they're all capped out, so a deal for young talent would be tough. 

Maybe a deal to New York for Shumpert, cap filler and a pick? New York has done dumber moves.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> The Lakers would have to take that. If you're Charlotte, though... Pau and Big Al? That would be a super-weak defensive frontline. Interesting experiment, though. I guess.


It's not ideal, but they're currently rolling with McRoberts/Zeller as their rotation at the 4, so it's not like they've got lock-down personnel. The ability to just go huge on teams with Pau and Jefferson could pay off, though. 



R-Star said:


> Hard to say. There's teams in the East just itching to make a desperation move. Problem is, they're all capped out, so a deal for young talent would be tough.
> 
> Maybe a deal to New York for Shumpert, cap filler and a pick? New York has done dumber moves.


New York's biggest problem is that all their big contracts go for one more year. I can't see the Lakers taking on Amare for that return, and even Chandler would be a very hard sell given his health issues and the fact that it would take them out of the running for the max guys this coming summer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> The Lakers would have to take that. If you're Charlotte, though... Pau and Big Al? That would be a super-weak defensive frontline. Interesting experiment, though. I guess.


Pau doesn't like to play PF, which he would have to do playing alongside Big Al. Not saying it wouldn't work (since he did play PF with Bynum as C and they won a ring) but it wouldn't be an ideal situation for him. You don't want Pau to be in a position he doesn't like because he has a somewhat fragile mind.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Pau doesn't like to play PF, which he would have to do playing alongside Big Al. Not saying it wouldn't work (since he did play PF with Bynum as C and they won a ring) but it wouldn't be an ideal situation for him. You don't want Pau to be in a position he doesn't like because he has a somewhat fragile mind.


I like Thad Young infinitely more for Charlotte, but I figured it'd make an interesting what-if. Detroit and Indiana are the only two teams in the East with the ability to handle Al and Pau together underneath.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> It's not ideal, but they're currently rolling with McRoberts/Zeller as their rotation at the 4, so it's not like they've got lock-down personnel. The ability to just go huge on teams with Pau and Jefferson could pay off, though.
> 
> 
> 
> New York's biggest problem is that all their big contracts go for one more year. I can't see the Lakers taking on Amare for that return, and even Chandler would be a very hard sell given his health issues and the fact that it would take them out of the running for the max guys this coming summer.


Yea, I looked after saying that and the only other expirings are pretty much Kenyon and Udrih which only add up to around 2.5 mil. Nowhere near enough to get Gasol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Id absolutely do that deal with Charlotte. I'd even substitute Biyombo for Zeller if they wanted. Throw in Meeks or Blake to give Charlotte another shooter and add Sessions too. Lakers get expirings contracts (Gordon/Sessions) young talent (Biyombo) and a pick while stabilizing our PG situation. Charlotte gets Pau and his expiring plus a shooter (Blake/or Meeks) to space the floor for Big Al and Pau. 

Do it Mitch!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just don't see a trade with Charlotte going down.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well Alex Kennedy is reporting that the Bobcats are shopping Gordon for a player that can help them win now. Pick up the phone, Mitch!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> How come this trade never happened DaRizzle?


Hmm, maybe ask the Lakers...
I posted an article from ESPN regarding the Lakers about a trade rumor. Its clearly obvious the Lakers were indeed in negotiation for this possible trade. Whats your problem with me posting an ESPN article about the Lakers on a Lakers forum? Im pretty sure this is what the forum is here for. You are starting to sound like Ron.

Where did I say it was going to happen? I only stated I was in favor of the proposed deal.

You're grasping at straws...give it up


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Hmm, maybe ask the Lakers...
> I posted an article from ESPN regarding the Lakers about a trade rumor. Its clearly obvious the Lakers were indeed in negotiation for this possible trade. Whats your problem with me posting an ESPN article about the Lakers on a Lakers forum? Im pretty sure this is what the forum is here for. You are starting to sound like Ron.
> 
> Where did I say it was going to happen? I only stated I was in favor of the proposed deal.
> ...


You should re-read the thread.


You became quite.... angry.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lakers would definitely be interested in that Charlotte deal, but I don't see it for the Bobcats.

Are they really going to give up multiple assets to make the playoffs as a low seed? Think Pau is going to want to stay there past one year? And are they going to want to sign a 34 year old to a multi year deal?

They might have some interest but it wouldn't be smart for them to use many assets on Pau.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> You should re-read the thread.
> 
> 
> You became quite.... angry.


Me making lame Canada jokes does not equal me being angry but okay.
I like how you keep changing what is wrong with me after I take apart your previous claim...I notice you do that to several posters....nice tactic. Keep it up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Me making lame Canada jokes does not equal me being angry but okay.
> I like how you keep changing what is wrong with me after I take apart your previous claim...I notice you do that to several posters....nice tactic. Keep it up.


What claim did you take apart again little bro?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> What claim did you take apart again little bro?


Probably the one where you said he said Dwight to Chicago, I mean Pau to Cleveland was imminent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably the one where you said he said Dwight to Chicago, I mean Pau to Cleveland was imminent.


Who said Pau to Cleveland was imminent?

You need new material Jamel.


----------

